# Paphiopedilum tranlienianum fm. album



## fibre (Jan 14, 2020)

Paphiopedilum tranlienianum fm. album


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tenman (Jan 14, 2020)

Beautiful! Want one of these so badly but they're not available here!!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 14, 2020)

If this isn't beauty, I do not know, what beauty is about!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow! Just beautiful. I wish mine would bloom! It grew a one cm leave in a year! I hope you self this and share! I’d buy all your flasks lol


----------



## GuRu (Jan 14, 2020)

Holy cow what beauty. I'm as green with envy as this flower is green. Drool 
Where did you buy it? Popow?


----------



## chris20 (Jan 14, 2020)

So nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2020)

that's very nice


----------



## Rockbend (Jan 15, 2020)

Have tried for years but they grow super-slow and haven't bloomed.


----------



## Don I (Jan 15, 2020)

It is nice.
Don


----------



## fibre (Jan 15, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow! Just beautiful. I wish mine would bloom! It grew a one cm leave in a year! I hope you self this and share! I’d buy all your flasks lol



Oh, I have one flask left! It will be available in late spring.
BUT: EU only


----------



## fibre (Jan 15, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Holy cow what beauty. I'm as green with envy as this flower is green. Drool
> Where did you buy it? Popow?



No GuRu, this one is not from Popow. It is out of my own line breeding. 

Here is another one from the same group:


----------



## fibre (Jan 15, 2020)

Rockbend said:


> Have tried for years but they grow super-slow and haven't bloomed.



My line bred tranlienianums are two years out of flask. They grow very well. Maybe you have one out of a selfing.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 15, 2020)

fibre said:


> No GuRu, this one is not from Popow. It is out of my own line breeding.
> 
> Here is another one from the same group:
> 
> View attachment 17727



That's another beauty. Kudos and congrats.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 15, 2020)

Very cool! Never seen the albino form of this one before


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2020)

If you could send to Popow to bring to me at Redlands in May this flask, I can pay you for it by PayPal?


----------



## Hien (Jan 15, 2020)

tenman said:


> Beautiful! Want one of these so badly but they're not available here!!


of course they are available, contact Popow, he will bring to any shows that they attend in the US , and ship priority mail to you from there, you can pay him Paypal , I think Redland is the next one , it is perfect time for shipping too , since it will not be too cold nor too hot .
https://popow-orchids.com/Paphiopedilum/Albino/Paphiopedilum-helena-album-SM-DOG-x-sib.html


----------



## Hien (Jan 15, 2020)

fibre said:


> No GuRu, this one is not from Popow. It is out of my own line breeding.
> 
> Here is another one from the same group:
> 
> View attachment 17727


very green indeed


----------



## ChuckG1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow that’s a beautiful flower!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

Of the two flowers, I like the second better because the bos in the staminode is green, rather than yellow. Makes the contrast better.


----------



## tenman (Jan 17, 2020)

Hien said:


> of course they are available, contact Popow, he will bring to any shows that they attend in the US , and ship priority mail to you from there, you can pay him Paypal , I think Redland is the next one , it is perfect time for shipping too , since it will not be too cold nor too hot .
> https://popow-orchids.com/Paphiopedilum/Albino/Paphiopedilum-helena-album-SM-DOG-x-sib.html


No, it's not on his list.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 17, 2020)

tenman said:


> No, it's not on his list.



That may happen 'cause from time to time he has only few plants of one species which he sells on eBay or by enquiry by email. Send him an email [email protected] and ask for it.
Maybe you will be lucky.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2020)

Hope there are flasks like this at JPG, Tokyo Dome next month


----------



## tomBEE (Jan 18, 2020)

Both are interesting!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2020)

I hope they are in Japan as Popow will be there at the Dome Show. Will you be there too OzPaph? I will be judging at the show as well as shopping LOL.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> If you could send to Popow to bring to me at Redlands in May this flask, I can pay you for it by PayPal?


yes please... i'd like in on that...  Alexj was specifically asking me to keep in contact, so he'd know what to bring with him. He had very little in the way of slippers, aeranthes, aerangis at tamiami.. i think he was a little anxious that he only got me for a psh citrina and a paph phil laveagatum.


----------



## fibre (Jan 18, 2020)

I guess you will not find line breed tranlienianum fm. album anywhere. 
They usually are selfings or even selfings of selfings. 
So no wonder if you end up with reluctant growing and lazy flowering plants.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes Fibre. That is why we need your flask here in Canada/US lol. Can we arrange this?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 30, 2020)

paphiopedilum tranlienianum forma alboviride Gruss


----------



## werner.freitag (Jul 1, 2020)

very nice, never seen before


----------



## Guldal (Jul 2, 2020)

Concerning form and stance I tend to prefer Fibre's alboviride plants, especially the second one - but, by Jove, what intense colouring of your typical form in the last picture, Hakone.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 3, 2020)

another photo. Which Paphiopedilum more beautiful


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 3, 2020)

I like the tranlieanum album best because he looks like a rebel, all twisted and curvy. Then the fowlei alba, then callosum alba.

Hakone, are these in bloom at your place now? Will you do crosses?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I like the tranlieanum album best because he looks like a rebel, all twisted and curvy. Then the fowlei alba, then callosum alba.
> 
> Hakone, are these in bloom at your place now? Will you do crosses?




No, I have no time. This is my first Collection ( 2008 - 2014 ) . They are all gone, my second Collection( 2020 - 20 ) not all bloom


----------

